# First AR/Optic recommendations



## PineThirty (Jun 6, 2015)

Wanted to share my first AR project. Didn't go to crazy, but I'm pleased with my first AR. Smith and Wesson M&P sport. Magpul accessories.  Anyone have a recommendation for a decent scope to look into?


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I have the same gun, and recently put the Nikon p223 on it. I'm very pleased.


----------



## mattech (Jun 6, 2015)

I like the color contrast on that BTW.


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 6, 2015)

What do you plan on using it for?  What's the price range for your optic with mount (if necessary)?


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> I have the same gun, and recently put the Nikon p223 on it. I'm very pleased.



Did you remove the A2 sight?


----------



## WGSNewnan (Jun 7, 2015)

nikon p223 with nikon mount.
(no need to remove the sight. its outside the focal length of the lens.)

aimpoint pro or eotech 512.


----------



## mattech (Jun 7, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> Did you remove the A2 sight?



No I didn't, it doesn't block the view at all, but I have thought about cutting it down with a dremel.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jun 7, 2015)

If you plan on shooting past 100-150yrds I'd look into a 1-4x or 1-6x. I'd suggest looking into a Vortex CrossFire II in a 1-4x, it's a very affordable optic ($249MSRP) with great glass and has the best warranty on the market. Paired with a Burris PEPR or Aero Percision Cantalever mount it's a great setup of your first AR. 
I have 3 Vortex optics and they are the best money can buy from their entry level to the top of the line models, all have great glass. 
1. 1-4x Viper PST
2. 1-4x CrossFire II
3. 2-7x CrossFire II
If you don't plan to shoot past 100-150yrds I'd look into a quality Red Dot. AimPoint, EoTech, etc... A great lower entry Red Dot that has great reviews and I personally own 1 is a Bushnell TRS-25, paired with and Alamo Four Star DLOC mount it will hold Zero after removal if placed in the same position. For the money you can't beat the setup, there are plenty of reviews to prove that this combo is proven. Even though the Red Dot is less then $100, it will hold up to the abuse of your average AR user.


----------



## PineThirty (Jun 7, 2015)

Definitely looking to shoot 150+ yards. Price isn't really a concern just looking for quality. Thanks for the help fellas.


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 8, 2015)

You are wanting to shoot at a minimum of 150yds and no closer?

In that case, I would recommend an optic with a bottom end of 2.5x or 3x, with a top end of 10x or more. 

Vortex Viper PST 2.5-10x32mm FFP or 2.5-10x44mm SFP are excellent scopes in the $500-$700 range. 

My favorite would have to be in the Nightforce line. They have an NXS 2.5-10x32mm and a 2.5-10x42mm that are both SFP. In their ATACR F1 line, the new 4-16x42mm FFP is an awesome piece of glass, designed for SOCOM. The NXS scopes run around $1350, depending on what features you pick......the ATACR is a bit over $2k


----------



## 4x4 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nikon 4.5-14x40 with P-Series high rise mounts.

Great magnification from 50-400 yards. 

1/2 the cost of any Vortex or Nightforce.

Just seen where you said price aint a concern.

Then yup Nightforce is the way to go


----------



## rsfdmf (Jun 30, 2015)

*scope*

I put a Leupold 2x7 on my S&W M&P 15 Sport and it has performed great.  Shot 2 running pigs last fall.  DRT.  Great gun for the money.


----------



## guesswho (Jun 30, 2015)

Any of the above would work. I would go with the Warne QD extra high rings so you can remove it for irons. 

I personally like my Nikon scopes. I have the P223 3x32 on my 300 Blk.


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Jul 4, 2015)

mattech said:


> No I didn't, it doesn't block the view at all, but I have thought about cutting it down with a dremel.



I cut mine down with a dremel and reblued it. Then put on a 13" Troy battle rail to free float the barrel. I went from fist sized groups at 100m to 1" groups with regular green tip. I've got a 3x9-40 bushnell with a mildot reticle on there.


----------



## obligated (Jul 4, 2015)

I like Trijicons products.I had their Accupoint 5-20 scope with Larue quick detach mounts on a RR Coyote rifle.I bought the scope because my buddy torture tested his on his Barrett 50cal with no issues and took a few on African safaris and had no failures.Buy once cry once.I like Luepold also if budgets come into play.The light gathering capabilities of the Trijicon was amazing at night.
Close range I had an Eotech with cowitness mounts on a RR Elite Operator carbine.Should have got an Acog.


----------



## jfish (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a trijicon, Nikon P223, and a nightforce I would sell.  All are new with boxes if you want.  Also have a Warne Ramp mount extra and a Burris Pepr mount.

Also let us know how it shoots now and with what ammo.  I have a MP15 also.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 26, 2015)

PineThirty said:


> Definitely looking to shoot 150+ yards. Price isn't really a concern just looking for quality. Thanks for the help fellas.



Since you are going to shoot that far, you may as well go ahead and go free float too........

I have been looking for a polymer front hand guard that will allow me to mount my Grip/Bipod I just received in the mail. 
After researching Freefloating versus non ff, I decided to change it up. research indicated accuracy over 50yards is supposed to improve sufficiently and dramatically over 150yds.
I just ordered a free floatingQuad rail that has all the hardware for $40, keeps the A2front sight and its Aluminum so hopefully the 1oz weight will keep my gun Light. I cant wait to get this done. I just pray its as simple as the guy in the youtube video makes it look

I too am searching for my first/permanent Optic....there are a ton on Ebay, including the ones others have mentioned. I am on a lower budget, but I have been eyeing the Vortex strikefire 2 at well under $200. It seems to have really good reviews


----------



## Edwin82 (Oct 12, 2015)

On my hunting AR pistol I run a vortex diamondback 4x12 alittle crisper imho than the crossfire 2 and just maybe $40 more. If money isn't really a concern look up the vortex viper pst.


----------

